# [V]Gaming Notebook Cyber System SR17, wie neu, 1,5 Jahre Restgarantie --&amp;gt; VB1150€



## GeroM (29. Juni 2009)

*[V]Gaming Notebook Cyber System SR17, wie neu, 1,5 Jahre Restgarantie --&gt; VB1150€*

Ich habe es am 16.04.2008 bei der Firma Cyber System erworben. www.cyber-system.de
Es ist optisch und technisch neuwertig, keine Kratzer oder sonstiges.

Neupreis damals: 2450€

Es sind folgende Komponenten verbaut:

Modell: Cyber System SR17

Gehäuse/Chipsatz: Clevo  Co. SANTA ROSA M570RU mit BIOS 1.00.11

CPU: Intel Core2Duo T9500

RAM: 4GB GeIL DDR2-800 Kit

Festplatte: Hitachi HTS7220 160GB 7200rpm

Grafikkarte: Nvidia 8800M GTX

Bildschirm: 17 Zoll WUXGA Glare LCD (1920x1200) mit 2.0M Webcam

Wlan: Intel PRO/Wireless 4965AGN/AG

Garantie: noch bis zum 16.04. 2011 mit Vor-Ort-Pickup Service

OS: WinXP Home (ein Betrieb von Vista in 32 oder 64bit geht auch, alle Treiber beim Hersteller vorhanden)

Besonderheit: Vom Hersteller als Updatefähig eingestuft, d.h. Kein Garantieverlust bei Austausch von CPU, Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher und Festplatte.

Zubehör: Netzteil, Treiber CD, Recov-CD und Notebooktasche

Leistung:

PassMark Performance Test: 912
Vista-Leistungsindex: 5,1 (CPU 5,5, RAM 5,1 Grafik 5,9 und 5,8 HDD 5,2)

Preis: VB1150€

Sollten noch irgendwelche Daten fehlen, bzw Sie noch fragen haben, dann steh ich gern für Sie bereit.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Gero Mulkau

Bilder:

http://s6b.directupload.net/file/d/1837/8bk5py5t_jpg.htm
http://s7b.directupload.net/file/d/1837/2bnreuer_jpg.htm
http://s7b.directupload.net/file/d/1837/nosmh773_jpg.htm
http://s2b.directupload.net/file/d/1837/4poayvci_jpg.htm
http://s4b.directupload.net/file/d/1837/i6bfph7n_jpg.htm


----------



## GeroM (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: [V]Gaming Notebook Cyber System SR17, wie neu, 1,5 Jahre Restgarantie --&gt; VB1150*

neuer Preis: VB1150€


----------

